# carácter pétreo (de un edificio)



## Amosya

Hola,
Me encuentro conque he de traducir la descripción de un edificio... que tiene un "_carácter plano, másico y pétreo_".

Mi opción: _"of an even, massive/solid and cold/hard character"._

"Pétreo" existe en español, sin problema, se refiere a la roca:
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/

Pero mi problema es que no encuentro una traducción al inglés que me resulte adecuada... de momento he optado por _"cold/hard"_, no sé con cual quedarme... ¿hay alguna otra traducción más adecuada?

Gracias de antemano, A.


----------



## Deloris

Hola.  A mí también, lo que me viene es "of stone" en su sentido figurado, característico de piedra—cold, austere, unyielding, somber o severe.


----------



## abeltio

http://cancerweb.ncl.ac.uk/cgi-bin/omd?petrous

pétreo = petrous


----------



## Bil

Concurro con la señorita Deloris.

*Pétreo, a*

3. De características semejantes a las de la piedra: un corazón pétreo.

(Diccionario de la Lengua Española)


----------



## lpfr

"Stony" quiere decir "pétreo".  Pero si lo que se quiere describir es la dureza o la frialdad del edificio, yo pondría "stone hard" o "stone cold building".


----------



## Amosya

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas. Por lo que veo es conveniente hacer referencia al "_stone_" para que se entienda que se refiere a las cualidades de frialdad_,_ dureza, etc que representa la roca, lo cual se me había pasado por alto dado que sabía de antemano por el español "pétreo" que está relacionado con la roca... pero claro, a quien lo lea traducido, a no se lo especifique que se refiere a "stone" no va a entenderlo de forma completa.
El uso de _"petrous"_ es que no lo tengo del todo claro, dado que en inglés únicamente encuentro su uso en contextos de anatomía humana, de ahí que empezara a cuestionarme cómo traducirlo dentro del contexto de descripciones de edificios para escritos sobre arquitectura.
Asi que sus respuestas me han sido de enorme utilidad.
Muchas gracias, A.


----------



## abeltio

Amosya said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas. Por lo que veo es conveniente hacer referencia al "_stone_" para que se entienda que se refiere a las cualidades de frialdad_,_ dureza, etc que representa la roca, lo cual se me había pasado por alto dado que sabía de antemano por el español "pétreo" que está relacionado con la roca... pero claro, a quien lo lea traducido, a no se lo especifique que se refiere a "stone" no va a entenderlo de forma completa.
> El uso de _"petrous"_ es que no lo tengo del todo claro, dado que en inglés únicamente encuentro su uso en contextos de anatomía humana, de ahí que empezara a cuestionarme cómo traducirlo dentro del contexto de descripciones de edificios para escritos sobre arquitectura.
> Asi que sus respuestas me han sido de enorme utilidad.
> Muchas gracias, A.


 
Si sigues el link que te puse en el post están las acepciones de petrous


----------



## Prometo

Debes traducir petreo en este caso como MONOLITHIC.


----------



## Amosya

Si *abeltio*, ya miré el link, precisamente me vino muy bien para darme cuenta de la importancia de hacer referencia a _"stone", "stony",_ ya que en textos en lengua inglesa no consigo muchas referencias del uso de _"petrous"_ dentro del mundillo de la arquitectura de ahí que traducir literalmente _"pétreo"="petrous"_ no me convencía en absoluto dentro de estos contextos. El leer las acepciones que facilitaste fue lo que primero me hizo darme cuenta de la importancia de hacer referencia a su origen de "piedra", "roca"... 
*Prometo*, _"monolithic"_ ¡no se me había ni pasado por la cabeza! Me va a ser muy útil ya que se adapta perfectamente a una de las descripciones.
Saludos, A.


----------



## jalibusa

Flat, massive, rock-solid character.


----------



## Amosya

Gracias *jalibusa*, ... ¿entonces "flat" mejor que "even" para la característica de "plano"? Es solo una pregunta en sentido figurado, porque yo misma sé la respuesta... ("flat") 
Sí que me suena muy, pero que muy bien esta traducción. Es muy natural dentro del contexto, y se adapta mucho mejor que mi opción inicial.¡Tengo tanto que aprender! 
Thanks!


----------

